# Visa Processing Times



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello All,

I am just wondering if anybody can offer advice on timescales of the emigration process for Permanent Residency? I am an IT Manager and have applied under the Skilled Worker Visa. My wife and I sent our application on the 18th November 2009 to Sydney, Nova Scotia. We have been told that it normally takes 2 -3 months to receive an initial reply from CIC. We have received no word yet, but our application fee of $2500 was taken from our bank on the 30th January 2010. 

Does anyone know if this is an indication that our application has a chance of being successful? We assume that the payment would not be taken if our initial application is too weak to proceed any further.

Also, are there any UK teachers who have successfully secured employment in Canada recently? It appears that you need a social security number and a Canadian address to be considered for employment by most Provincial School boards. Would my wife need to be a landed Permanent Resident to register with school boards and start applying for jobs? She has ten years teaching experience and currently works in Special Needs.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

androb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am just wondering if anybody can offer advice on timescales of the emigration process for Permanent Residency? I am an IT Manager and have applied under the Skilled Worker Visa. My wife and I sent our application on the 18th November 2009 to Sydney, Nova Scotia. We have been told that it normally takes 2 -3 months to receive an initial reply from CIC. We have received no word yet, but our application fee of $2500 was taken from our bank on the 30th January 2010.
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Auld Yin,

Many thanks for the quick reply. That sounds promising news. 

Kind regards.


----------



## ssjct (Feb 2, 2010)

I am looking to emigrate to NS and also applied last September. Our attorneys said that CIC should be publishing expected visa timelines in Jan - we are still waiting. 

Also I want to train as a teacher in the UK then teach in Canada. There seem to be serious issues with UK qualifications everywhere except Ontario. You need 2 full years of course work to get a teaching certificate. Just to get a bridging certificate your PGCE must contain at least 50 % course work. Otherwise you do not qualify. To fully qualify you then need to study for an additional 2/3 year, although this can be done online. If you hear of any other options for teaching please let me know. GTP qualifications seem to be even worse.

ssjct 




androb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am just wondering if anybody can offer advice on timescales of the emigration process for Permanent Residency? I am an IT Manager and have applied under the Skilled Worker Visa. My wife and I sent our application on the 18th November 2009 to Sydney, Nova Scotia. We have been told that it normally takes 2 -3 months to receive an initial reply from CIC. We have received no word yet, but our application fee of $2500 was taken from our bank on the 30th January 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

> I am just wondering if anybody can offer advice on timescales of the emigration process for Permanent Residency?


It has been a couple of years since I last checked, but on the Citizenship and Immigration Canada web site there used to be a link describing the current processing times for various kinds of applications. It also said, "Now processing applications received on MM/DD." I'm sure this link is still there.

Too add on a little about teaching, some provinces are less strict about their qualifications than others. However, due to federal government pressure, provinces have been 'encouraged' to develop a transfer process whereby a professional in one province would be able to transfer their qualification to another province with speed and without having to take additional coursework. Many provinces already have these transfer processes in place and the rest are in development. So, if you get a teaching certificate in one province, say Ontario, you'd be able to transfer it to another province if you wish to move in the future.


----------



## janelf (Feb 3, 2010)

*Hi androb*

Hi,

When i read your posting I was very glad because we are on the same situation. I submitted my application Nov 5 and I haven't heard anything from CIO yet except for the additional document that they asked from me(my work permit). Please do give me updates regarding your application and I will do so. Things might differ a bit with us. Because I am already here in Canada. I am a nurse here on a working permit. 
By the way from what country are you from? I am from the Philippines. And I left my family first back home while waiting for our application.
Hope to here from you. And to all people who have some information about this topic pls do give us advice.
I am just wondering if I will get a positive assessment since they requested for my working permit. Does that mean they are considering my application?
Thank you so much. God Bless.


androb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am just wondering if anybody can offer advice on timescales of the emigration process for Permanent Residency? I am an IT Manager and have applied under the Skilled Worker Visa. My wife and I sent our application on the 18th November 2009 to Sydney, Nova Scotia. We have been told that it normally takes 2 -3 months to receive an initial reply from CIC. We have received no word yet, but our application fee of $2500 was taken from our bank on the 30th January 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## janelf (Feb 3, 2010)

Another thing. Anybody here knows if the settlement funds required for PR applications will be waived since I am already here in Canada and working already on a full time job. Thank you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

chan_konabe said:


> It has been a couple of years since I last checked, but on the Citizenship and Immigration Canada web site there used to be a link describing the current processing times for various kinds of applications. It also said, "Now processing applications received on MM/DD." I'm sure this link is still there.


The new procedure for jobs on the POL-list is very different in processing time as the old ones are.
There’s not yet published an overview yet. You will gonna fin dit here, probably by the end of this month.:
https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/security.do?app=ecas

Our timeline:
filed at CIO Nova Scotia: September 4
received letter from CIO to send our complete file to the embassy in Paris: November 17
send our complete file to Paris: December 4

We expect to hear from the Visa Office by the end of March (for the medical). And we expect to get our visa by the end of june.

Good luck for you all!


----------



## Jadach (Feb 7, 2010)

*Nursing in Canada*



janelf said:


> Another thing. Anybody here knows if the settlement funds required for PR applications will be waived since I am already here in Canada and working already on a full time job. Thank you.


Hi Janelf
I'm in the middle of a job application for nursing in Canada. Was it a difficult and time consuming process getting the work permit? How are you finding nursing there
Would appreciate any info you want to give
Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

janelf said:


> Another thing. Anybody here knows if the settlement funds required for PR applications will be waived since I am already here in Canada and working already on a full time job. Thank you.


I assume you're here on a TWP. Yes, to the best of my knowledge, the settlement fumds will be waived.


----------



## janelf (Feb 3, 2010)

*Nursing in Canada*



Jadach said:


> Hi Janelf
> I'm in the middle of a job application for nursing in Canada. Was it a difficult and time consuming process getting the work permit? How are you finding nursing there
> Would appreciate any info you want to give
> Cheers


Hi Jadach,

The processes that I underwent took somtime but it was smooth all the way. I believe that working permit processing time differs from every country which you are from. Mine took 2 months and a week. Which was quick actually. I am still adjusting coz I am a psych nurse now, I was a an acute nurse way back home. But everything is fine. Don't hesitate to ask questions, ok. :ranger:


----------



## Jadach (Feb 7, 2010)

*Nursing in Canada*



janelf said:


> Hi Jadach,
> 
> The processes that I underwent took somtime but it was smooth all the way. I believe that working permit processing time differs from every country which you are from. Mine took 2 months and a week. Which was quick actually. I am still adjusting coz I am a psych nurse now, I was a an acute nurse way back home. But everything is fine. Don't hesitate to ask questions, ok. :ranger:


Thanks for your quick reply - wow that is fast. I had no thoughts of moving to Canada but due to some interesting coincidences have found myself in the middle of this job application. I'm from New Zealand but living in Australia just out of Perth.
So do you mean from the time you applied you could move to Canada within 2 months and one week? That is very fast, the company I applied with said it would take from 12 - 14 months but could be as quick as 6 months.
I was thinking of applying for PR right from the start but it may be easier and faster to come in on a work permit then apply.
Is it very multicultural over there?


----------



## janelf (Feb 3, 2010)

*work visa*



Jadach said:


> Thanks for your quick reply - wow that is fast. I had no thoughts of moving to Canada but due to some interesting coincidences have found myself in the middle of this job application. I'm from New Zealand but living in Australia just out of Perth.
> So do you mean from the time you applied you could move to Canada within 2 months and one week? That is very fast, the company I applied with said it would take from 12 - 14 months but could be as quick as 6 months.
> I was thinking of applying for PR right from the start but it may be easier and faster to come in on a work permit then apply.
> Is it very multicultural over there?


This is what happened to me. I was here in Canada from Dec 08 - June 09. as a tourist. I took the nurses exam and after passing i looked for an employer. after Getting a job, I went back to my country. It took me a month before i was able to gather all my documents for work visa application. Coz I have to renew some documents there. I submitted my application 2nd week of July. And I receive a call from canadian Immigration asking me some info. After 2 business days, I got my working visa. it arrived around 3rd week of september. then i left Philippines 1st week of Nov. so that's my timeline hope it'll be helpful to you and to all readers.
I applied for the skilled workers PR program before I left Philippines, it's 6-12 months processing. this started Last quarter of 2008. That's why I posted a question here about settlement funds because it's one of the requirements. So I was just wondering if there's a possibility that it will be waived since I aalready have a job here.
does anybody know about my inquiries, pls do enlighten me with this. thanks everybody.


----------



## Jadach (Feb 7, 2010)

*Nursing in Canada - thanks*



janelf said:


> This is what happened to me. I was here in Canada from Dec 08 - June 09. as a tourist. I took the nurses exam and after passing i looked for an employer. after Getting a job, I went back to my country. It took me a month before i was able to gather all my documents for work visa application. Coz I have to renew some documents there. I submitted my application 2nd week of July. And I receive a call from canadian Immigration asking me some info. After 2 business days, I got my working visa. it arrived around 3rd week of september. then i left Philippines 1st week of Nov. so that's my timeline hope it'll be helpful to you and to all readers.
> I applied for the skilled workers PR program before I left Philippines, it's 6-12 months processing. this started Last quarter of 2008. That's why I posted a question here about settlement funds because it's one of the requirements. So I was just wondering if there's a possibility that it will be waived since I aalready have a job here.
> does anybody know about my inquiries, pls do enlighten me with this. thanks everybody.


Thanks Janelf, I'll be looking at any replies you get to this question as well as I had originally intended to look at PR and wanted to know about the funds as well. If I find out anything I'll get back to you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

janelf said:


> This is what happened to me. I was here in Canada from Dec 08 - June 09. as a tourist. I took the nurses exam and after passing i looked for an employer. after Getting a job, I went back to my country. It took me a month before i was able to gather all my documents for work visa application. Coz I have to renew some documents there. I submitted my application 2nd week of July. And I receive a call from canadian Immigration asking me some info. After 2 business days, I got my working visa. it arrived around 3rd week of september. then i left Philippines 1st week of Nov. so that's my timeline hope it'll be helpful to you and to all readers.
> I applied for the skilled workers PR program before I left Philippines, it's 6-12 months processing. this started Last quarter of 2008. That's why I posted a question here about settlement funds because it's one of the requirements. So I was just wondering if there's a possibility that it will be waived since I aalready have a job here.
> does anybody know about my inquiries, pls do enlighten me with this. thanks everybody.


If you are coming on a TWP you do not need to show proof of funds, whereas if coming on a PR visa you will need to show just over $10,000 as a single person


----------



## janelf (Feb 3, 2010)

*Settlement funds*



Auld Yin said:


> If you are coming on a TWP you do not need to show proof of funds, whereas if coming on a PR visa you will need to show just over $10,000 as a single person


Hi Auld,

Yeah there's no need for settlement funds if you apply for twp. I am already here in Canada on TWP. But also have an application for PR together with my family. We need almost 20,000. And I was just wondering if it will be waived since I am already here and have a regular full-time job. I believe the reason for the settlement fund, so that newly immigrants have certain money that they could spend while getting stable and looking for jobs upon arriving in canada.
Thank you.


----------

